# how can i use the current port



## mohaaX86 (Jul 7, 2009)

hi, i am new to freebsd and this is may be a stupid question but i am wondering how to install port-current (i have just installed freebsd 7.2 and it is working like a charm   ) but i have some  question : if for example i want to install kde 4.2.4  which is not available for my system what should i do ? download the port file from the internet ? and is it officially supported  .

a second question :  is freebsd 7.2 the stable release and freebsd 8 the current one ? 
and a last question  : if i install wine + firefox (the windows version ) + flash player for windows it will work no ? . thx


----------



## mohaaX86 (Jul 7, 2009)

ok i have tried the last one and it works splendidly !!  why bother install the linux comptablity kernel object  to use the flash !! ??  i think wine + firefox is much easier no ?


----------



## anomie (Jul 7, 2009)

I run wine + firefox to view flash as well. It performs reasonable well on my workstation. 

As for some of your other questions, please read the following FreeBSD Handbook and FAQ sections: 

 Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
 1.8. What is FreeBSD-CURRENT?


----------

